# Teaching English in Mexico



## brunoeca23 (Jan 3, 2019)

Hello , I Moved to mexico awhile back , I'm looking to find a job as a English Teacher, I been getting different requirements, How can I Start I have my paperwork and degree's with me , I been told that I need to take An equivalency test, Others say I need to take TOEFL 

If anyone can Help me out I greatly appreciate it


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

brunoeca23 said:


> Hello , I Moved to mexico awhile back , I'm looking to find a job as a English Teacher, I been getting different requirements, How can I Start I have my paperwork and degree's with me , I been told that I need to take An equivalency test, Others say I need to take TOEFL
> 
> If anyone can Help me out I greatly appreciate it


To begin to answer your questions, it would be useful to know what sort of residence visa you currently hold.


----------



## brunoeca23 (Jan 3, 2019)

Dual citizenship US-MEX


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

brunoeca23 said:


> Dual citizenship US-MEX


Then you don't need permission to work in Mexico if you are a Mexican citizen. Do you have any teaching experience? Being a native speaker of English is not enough, of course. Do you want to work for a language institute or free-lance?


----------



## brunoeca23 (Jan 3, 2019)

Isla Verde said:


> Then you don't need permission to work in Mexico if you are a Mexican citizen. Do you have any teaching experience? Being a native speaker of English is not enough, of course. Do you want to work for a or free-lance?


I preferably want to work with a language institute if possible , I'm currently doing on side computer repair.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

brunoeca23 said:


> I preferably want to work with a language institute if possible , I'm currently doing on side computer repair.


So I take it you have no experience teaching English. You should contact a few language schools (don't count on the pay being very good) to see if they offer some sort of training for prospective teachers.


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

brunoeca23 said:


> Hello , I Moved to mexico awhile back , I'm looking to find a job as a English Teacher, I been getting different requirements, How can I Start I have my paperwork and degree's with me , I been told that I need to take An equivalency test, Others say I need to take TOEFL
> 
> If anyone can Help me out I greatly appreciate it


Hi bruno, I have found that schools really vary. I've been asked for a CPE score and TOEFL score and also nothing. All of that is kind of funny because those are language proficiency tests and aren't really related to teaching (except they do test your knowledge of grammar). One school wanted me to "visit" the classes (I guess free help?) What degrees do you have? If they are at all related to teaching English maybe that's enough. It really depends on the school. Harmon Hall (big franchise I think) didn't require anything. And as Isla said, don't expect much in the way of pay. Just think about it, how much money could that produce when classes are limited to 10 people. (God, 10 people is a dream, I teach Spanish at a university and the classes are almost always 20 - 25 students).


----------

